# Pregnant but not, low phcg?



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks for reading. I'm really struggling to cope as I have had two frozen embryos transferred and had the pregnancy test on Monday and told yes it's positive but with a low phcg of 26. The reading two days later was only 36 and the doctor said the pregnancy is unhealthy so will not continue. He said I would probably have a blood test in a few days then stop medication. No-one called with the instructions so I called and eventually a nurse called back but they now don't want to see me until Tuesday so I have to stay on all medication including two clexane, 3 pesseries, and gestone injection. They want to do bloods and a scan. It's awful as I'm doing all this, think I'm pregnant but really I guess I'm not. They have said it could be a problem with embryo, eptopic or immune issues. Has anyone had experience of this low phcg. I'm trying to stay realistic that it's not worked but inside I'm praying it has and we agreed we could afford to do it again as its cost £10,000. 😭😭


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear this, it's so cruel to get the BFP and then have to face this. We had similar last year and it carried in for 10 weeks, before my mmc was confirmed. I read lots on the Internet,  and there are loads of positive stories, so there is absolutely still hope. Stick with the medication and stay positive. We have just had a FET but my tests are so faint I think it happening all over again X


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for your reply. I did a home pregnancy test and it showed negative so I'm wondering if the levels have gone down. May I ask how they confirmed mmc or did you bleed? I'm so sorry to hear you have a faint reading but everything crossed they improve. Not sure I'm strong enough to keep going knowing there is only a tiny chance but I will hopefully know more on Tuesday. Will keep everything crossed for you x


----------



## Hopefulshell (Mar 14, 2013)

Fingers tightly crossed for you girls - I really feel for you both.

I had a chemical pregnancy on my fourth cycle and the in limbo stage to see if the pregnancy was going to be viable was hideous. For me, it was far harder to cope with emotionally than getting an instant BFN. I had a feint positive on test day (poas) but retested two days later and got a negative. My clinic asked me to remain on meds for another week to see if the tide turned in my favour. I retested a week later and after a second negative was advised to stop all support. AF then arrived shortly afterwards.

Blood tests are far more sensitive at picking up low levels of HCG than home tests are so try not to do any more urine tests as it's so heartbreaking when that second line doesn't appear.  It's so so hard to just wait but really that's all you and your clinic can do at this stage. Stay strong and sending lots of positive vibes your way for a favourable outcome.

Take care

X


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you hopefulshell. It's is harder I think than a bfn. The doctor basically said it won't work so I'm trying to keep thinking of that and not have false hope but just wish I could have been tested sooner as the waiting plus gestone Injections is agony. Been having tummy pains on and off since transfer and occasion sharp pains although they have eased. 
Congratulations on your bfp. 
Will try not to do another test but it's so tempting x


----------



## gabi1302 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hi,
I know how you're feel! I'm trying to keep hope but I should really face it, it's not going to happen.
Hcg started at 178 16dp 5det. Not alarming although on a the low side.
Then 466 4 days later. I was still hoping till 2 days later it was only 563! And today (2 days later) it's 681.
I was told it was definitely not viable and could be ectopic so to keep an eye and go A&E if any signs!
This is so scary and worrying!!!!!

All the best! There are a lot of success stories out there with low hcg start so keep faith.


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Gabi, so sorry to hear your going through the same. Your levels are much higher than mine. My clinic have not given me any advice at all and just left me too it. I feel very lonely although my husband is great. Just want to know now but I think I know the answer. If it is ectopic how do they deal with that? X


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

Hi Hope and Gabi how are you getting on? Have you tested again? It is a horrible situation, because every part of you says it not working out and you cant help but hope. I only want to give you happy stories of low HCG turning out ok, but i don't have one  With my last cycle (fresh) i got a good BFP 9dp5dt, im an obsessive tester and my lines were getting lighter and lighter by the day, by 14dp5dt the line had vanished, but then came back 2 days later, blood HCG was low, but not totally unrealistic, my numbers doubled into the thousands over the next 2 weeks. First scan at 6 weeks there was a sac and a yolk sac but no heartbeat, another 2ww still no heartbeat but there was a fetal pole, another 2 ww and nothing, medical D&C after coming off the meds didn't help. So in this 10 weeks i read a thousand stories, there are lots of stories where situations like ours turn out to be ok. Look at the misdiagnosed miscarriage site and there are loads. 
This Cycle I'm still getting faint but very there BFP on First response (and have been for the last 4 days) but still BFN on any other tests, I'm 10dp5dt now so surely it should be showing on other brands, I just have a sinking feeling that the same thing is about to happen all over again or that this time is chemical! 
Stay positive rest up and enjoy being a little bit pregnant i suppose, but its so hard. I'm spending countless hours reading stories all over the internet trying to reassure myself


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Lilly, thanks for your reply. I took my little boy to the beach which took my mind of it. I had a terrible night as ended up having a dream where the nurse said the doctor gets three cases wrong a year and I was one of them. She told me to go and buy baby boy clothes which I did then I had a scan and was told it was chemical. The dream felt so real. 😭
I've been getting sharp stabbing pains again and now my boobs are mega sore. Just want Tuesday to be here. Sounds like you had an awful time, I really hope it works out for you and try and stay positive. When are you next at the clinic?
Everyone keeps saying I know it's hard but you have one child, honestly if I hear that one more time I could scream. Am I so wrong to long for another baby and I never wanted my child to be an only child. Lots of my friends are currently pregnant and my sister in law has just had her second baby and I can't face seeing any of them. I've been through four months on this cycle and it's been the toughest journey and worse than the fresh cycle and wishing I did that again rather than the FET! 
Hope that line gets darker for you.


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

Symptoms are still a good sign, and vivid dreams, can be symptoms too! Mine seem to of all faded the last few days. I know totally how you mean, whilst i know we have already been blessed with a miracle with our little boy, he is our whole world, i still want another with all my heart. He is desperate to be a brother and asks all the time, as every single one of his friends has a sibling. Last night he straight out asked for a baby , and he has no idea what is going on because we are very careful not to tell him. I also have the same with the sister in Law, she has just had 2 baby's in 18 months, and lots of friends are pregnant. I don't resent it at all, but its really hard. There seems to be pregnant women everywhere!
This mornings test was definitely a stronger line than yesterday which is hopeful, but all the tests i'v looked at on line are 10 times stronger at this point. It's so scary.  I have to call the clinic tomorrow with our test results, so will just have to wait it out. But i'm really not all that hopeful, i think it should be picking up on other brands by now. What day post transfer are you now?


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi lilly, I'm 16 days post transfer and had a day 6 blasto. Last phgc was only 37 on Wednesday. I did a home test on Friday and it was negative. Too be honest I think I have lost all hope. Does your clinic not measure your hormones by blood. That's a positive sign this morning and they always say to do test first thing in the morning. 
I've not told our son either but it's heartbreaking as I can tell he is lonely even though he is only 2 and a half but he always says mummy play with me. 
Wish you best of luck for tomorrow


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi ladies, well had a big shock yesterday and had a scan and the first thing he said after reading my notes is that he didn't expect to see anything. Well he saw a normal 5 week pregnancy. I had bloods done and waited all day for the results and somehow my level has gone to 708. I'm still in shock. On my way back up to London for another blood test and possible intralipid. 
Lilly - any news with you, what have the clinic said? 
Gabi - how are you doing?


----------



## tarot (Feb 26, 2015)

Hope..... I read your posts last week and really felt for you having had a chemical myself but just wanted to say how thrilled I was to read you news this morning.... How wonderful!!

Tarot xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

OMG hope just read your post and wanted to congratulate you after all that worry!!! That's fantastic news xxxx


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Ladies I think I spoke to soon they have now said it's possible the embryo has a chromosome problem because it's still struggling. Yesterday they were really positive on the phone now I'm devastated all over again. Could be two more weeks until we know 😂


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

OMG Hope! What a roller coaster IVF is! I was so pleased when i read things had gone well at your scan. Why are they now not as positive? Is it the results of the latest HCG? Do you know what it was. When do you have your next scan? I managed to get some bloods done via my GP on Monday and we had a little positive news yesterday, as it came back at 102! Which is bizarre as i am still only showing faint BFP on first response and BPN on the cheaper brands. I'v had another blood test today, will be tomorrow before we hear more then 2 long weeks till our clinic will see us for a scan. So nervous.  The waiting is torture!


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh Lilly I'm so confused. The doctor who did the scan seemed really pleased yesterday as it was very clear but said we would have to wait on the blood results. Then when they called they said they have gone from 37 (last Tuesday) to 708! Then today they were 978 and I thought well that's it, all is good but then wham bam the doctor called saying as the pregnancy is struggling he thinks it could be chromosome problem. Why did they call and sound so positive. The waiting is unbearable. Yesterday I was over the moon and honestly thought yes it's worked. Now all I can hear is him saying that. They want me back on Friday for bloods and a scan. 
So pleased your doctor helped with the tests and hang in there as that is still a bfp. Wish I could get tests done locally as it takes me 3 hours on the train to get there and I'm still travelling back now. X


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

Hi hope how are you getting on x


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi Lilly, well just on my way back and they found a strong fetal pole and from the scan it looks fine. My beta is still only 4486 and I'm 6 weeks and two days. I can only assume we need to keep positive as they haven't really said much and don't want me back for a week. My progesterone is also low at 200 and I'm on three pesseries and 3 viles of progesterone injection. 
How are you? X


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

Ah that's fab news, stick with the hope, that all sounds really positive, hopefully next week you will get to see the heartbeat. Not good news for us today. Beta was 231 last time we had it checked, this morning it was 61 so that's us out   thinking whats next.... Cant afford another UK cycle so hoping to look at Prague, trying to focus on that but heart broken x


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

So sorry to hear that Lilly. It's heartbreaking especially when you get a bfp first. I know what you mean though about the cost and we can't afford to try again. Sending you a big hug. No words at this time can make you feel better but thinking of you. X


----------



## ladybird83 (May 18, 2015)

Hello all

I am having a similar experience at the moment. Had my beta done yesterday at 12dp5dt due to having 4 positive tests on FRER with the line not getting any darker. It was only 24. I'm going back tomorrow and have lost hope (I am a realist after all), but I find the wait intolerable.


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Sadly after weeks of good news and strong heartbeat we lost the heartbeat at 9 weeks 3 days. 😂


----------



## LILLYS778 (May 22, 2009)

O hope, i am so sorry to hear this x


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

So sad to read this. Massive hugs to you xx


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks Lilly & Riley, worst thing is my local hospital can't do the op to remove baby until 6th June and I've still got all the normal pregnancy symptoms. Hoping it happens naturally but no sign yet. Heartbroken x


----------

